
In Month After ‘13 Reasons Why’ Debut on Netflix, Study Finds Teen Suicide Grew - arusahni
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/29/health/13-reasons-why-teen-suicide.html
======
gopher2
There's lots of existing studies demonstrating how suicide coverage in the
media is contagious to suicide rates in the population
[https://jech.bmj.com/content/57/4/238](https://jech.bmj.com/content/57/4/238).

It makes you think putting out a show like this and plopping it to the top of
Netflix was irresponsible and actually pretty messed up.

